# avant noise-prog anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay so i made a cd recording of sutch endeveor, crude noise but not harsh noise
we could says ambient noise that is slow grinding(heavy) whit progessive and classical overtone
hidden in the mix.

The thing is i got no cash but i wont to put out this cd of my work whit my disciple(lol)
since it a colaboration Under alias no name or whatever.

It fit in the ufo categorie it is very strange, sound like aliens messing aroung in a studio
yap it's that odd, afterall it had been made by two wierdos lol.

So im looking for a label or a dude into avant noise to message me for some plug or label interrested in my recording , im willing to send my recording to whoever can help me issue this 
works, sometime it sound like elevator music on drugs, where can you go wrong whit this?

Any rich japanese dude here on TC that want to issue my recording on is label this avant- ambient noise doom dub prog(and you trow in the kitchen sink to label it).

So guys i ask please i need contact message me and i will send you the cd, i want this piece of music or noise , whatever .. to be heard.Please send me private messages.

P.s i dont know if it's the wright place to ask for asking sutch thing, maybe it should be move somewhere else on TC.


:tiphat: i hope you guys can help?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I just today received in the mail my order of The New Blockaders & GX Jupitter-Larsen _Live at The Schimpfluch Carnival_, a clear vinyl release limited to 300 copies in the standard edition. The mantra of the New Blockaders is apparently: "Even Anti-Art Is Art... That Is Why We Reject It!" This is wonderful noise music.

The disc is sold by a fine firm called Tourette Records -- www.touretterecords.com -- a firm I've dealt with satisfactorily for some while now. I have most of their back catalog releases. It is operated by a fine fellow named Joseph, from Texas here in the USA.

Perhaps creators of noise/ambient might survey the Tourette catalog to see what is happening out there now.









Here's a video clip:


----------

